# vaccine guidelines



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I found this reading up on vaccines and over use and puppy schedule's. Anyway has anyone seen this one? I was wondering what you thought Liz? Anyway it seems that if you are going to vaccinate, which I will have to do something since I am in an area with lots of neighbors ect. But I would like to do the least I can with the best results.

K9 guidelines

My friend who is a vet said she thought it was ok, but her concern was that it did not call for vaccines until 8weeks?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This info is according to the AAHA 2011 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines https://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocume...Guidelines.pdf


"Because dogs older than 14-16 wk of age are not likely to have interfering levels of MDA [maternally derived antibodies], administration of a single initial dose of an infectious vaccine to an adult dog can be expected to induce a protective immune response. ..... MDA is the most common reason early vaccination fails to immunize."

p. 12 "The onset of immunity after administration of a single dose of infectious core vaccine is approximately 4+3 days in the absence of MDA [maternally derived antibodies]."



I personally do not vaccinate any of my dogs but if a puppy buyer feels they must vaccinate we recommend this. One parvo vaccine at 14 weeks, one distemper vaccine at 16 or 17 weeks and a rabies at 6 months or later. If you wait til 14 weeks you do not have to do multiple vaccines and the mother's antibodies have faded. This is the most minimal yet effective route and I believe this protocol is found on page 12 of this report. Legally you only need to vaccinate for rabies.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Liz said:


> This info is according to the AAHA 2011 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines https://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocume...Guidelines.pdf
> 
> 
> "Because dogs older than 14-16 wk of age are not likely to have interfering levels of MDA [maternally derived antibodies], administration of a single initial dose of an infectious vaccine to an adult dog can be expected to induce a protective immune response. ..... MDA is the most common reason early vaccination fails to immunize."
> ...


General Pet Care Tips - Vaccinations - SPCA of Texas

Texas reccommends vaccinating against hepatitis, leptospirosis and parainfluenza. If you don't vaccinate for that, does it just run it's course like a typical flu in a human would, or how do you care for it in the event that your dog does catch it? Also, when is the minimum age you would reccommend bordetella for people who plan to do doggy daycare or any type of boarding?

I do like the idea of not vaccinating until later, but I'm too scared to not vaccinate at all, especially in urban developments where the likelihood of catching some of these diseases is higher.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I added some info I found. Lepto definately would not worry me - less than 200 cases in the U.S. and half those in Hawaii. Parainfluenza runs its course and is easily treatable and hepatitis is not so common or easy to get. it is also manageable and the vaccine seems to do more damage than the risk of the disease. If you board your dog or do puppy daycare I guess you are stuck with the bordatella but it is a pretty useless vacccine. plus it looks like to be effective you would have to give it twice a year. I always use in home pet sitters if I can't find a friend to care for mine and set up play dates for socialization. Remember to give bordatella 3-5 days before taking pup to petsitting or boarding as it takes that long to be effective. 

Please remember most everything is treatable holistically. Also many of the numbers you see for diseases and such are form SPCA and they are dealing with un cared for animals, strays, immune compromised and neglected dogs. This is not your puppy. Your puppy will be well cared for, well fed, exercised and loved. All these things contribute to a high immune system that nature made to fight these diseases and viruses. Fear not - expect the best but be prepared for the worst and you will be fine. Fear always comes from ignorance (a lack of understanding) we have been taught to be afraid of every illness when we and our dogs are made to overcome illness and come out immune to that particular strain.  i hope this helps a bit.


Leptospirosis occurs worldwide, but it is most commonly acquired in the tropics. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention states 100-200 cases of leptospirosis are reported each year in the United States, with about 50% of cases occurring in Hawaii. Although the incidence in the United States is relatively low, leptospirosis is considered the most widespread disease that is transmitted by animals in the world.


What Vets don't tell you about vaccines.
by Catherine O'Driscoll
"Leptospirosis vaccine is a common cause of adverse reactions in dogs. Most of the clinical cases of lepto reported in dogs in the US are caused by serovaars (or types) grippotyphosa and bratsilvia. The vaccines contain different serovaars eanicola and ictohemorrhagica. Cross protection is not provided and protection is short lived. Lepto vaccine is immuno-supressive to puppies less than 16 weeks.

"Hepatitis (Adenovirus) is one of the agents known to be a cause of kennel cough. Only vaccines with CAV-2 should be used as CAV-1 vaccines carry the risk of "hepatitis blue-eye" reactions & kidney damage. 


"Bordetella Parainfluenza: Commonly called "Kennel cough", recommended only for those dogs boarded, groomed, taken to dog shows, or for any reason housed where exposed to a lot of dogs. The intranasal vaccine provides more complete and more rapid onset of immunity with less chance of reaction. Immunity requires 72 hours and does not protect from every cause of kennel cough. Immunity is of short duration (4 to 6 months). denovirus) is one of the agents known to be a cause of kennel cough. Only vaccines with CAV-2 should be used as CAV-1 vaccines carry the risk of "hepatitis blue-eye" reactions & kidney damage.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Kagan got his results back this week on his titer. He has had one three year vaccine his level was 1.0 which I thought was low? But my vet said good for three years? A low level would be .01? She has done plenty of reading I guess to know this, anyway will take it to animal control this week for his three year license.







Kelsey had a 4.5 very high I think the highest is 5.0?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds good. I would not vaccinate with those numbers.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I questioned myself over the lepto and decided not to do it,I have to admit to worrying if betsy would catch the disease for a couple of weeks after refusing it,but was reassured that if she were to catch it then it's easily treated,thanks to Liz advising me,tho my vet was none too happy lol,


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been on the fence about vaccinating....

With Tuck and his seizures, i want to keep him as holistic as possible, BUT i don't want to risk him. It's that do i or don't i thing... i just worry. Tucker also only has his puppy series in him.
For Duke, He got vaccinated in ...2010. He was vaccinated in Ohio when he was pulled from the high kill shelter.

Sam also got vaccines two years ago, and starting this past year I've refused for him... he's going on 10, and does get out that much to be affected.

I'm still sooooo on the fence, and titres are way too expensive here.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Since Ruby had a bad allergic reaction to lepto last year, I am no longer vaccinating. Unless I get caught, in which case I will just do the rabies since its the law. Since she had the reaction to the vaccine, she developed a lot of sensitivities she never had before. Before the reaction she was kibble fed, afterwards she couldnt tolerate any kibble whatsoever so I switched to raw which has helped a lot with her allergies. My vet was not happy with me not vaccinating yearly anymore so I switched vets.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Kat, your story almost sounds identical to mine with Yogi. I've, also, decided to no longer vaccinate him...not even rabies.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lily said:


> I questioned myself over the lepto and decided not to do it,I have to admit to worrying if betsy would catch the disease for a couple of weeks after refusing it,but was reassured that if she were to catch it then it's easily treated,thanks to Liz advising me,tho my vet was none too happy lol,


my vet in Indy refused to give lepto to a small dog. She said it is way too dangerous. And she would only give lepto to a big dog if asked. she didn't recommend the vaccine at all.

she worked for another vet who pushed ALL the vaccines, so she told me officially she had to recommend it, but personally she would refuse to give Snorkels a lepto and I would have to ask the other vet if I wanted one.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I would never skip rabies vaccine. Unfortunately it's the law in most places (every 3 years seems typical) so if your dog scratches or bites somebody and God forbid they want to see proof of rabies vaccine... the only way to test for rabies is for them to be killed. I would never risk it. Not to mention your dog maybe being quarantined IF they don't put it down to test for rabies.

I am done with all other vaccines however. He got the puppy vaccines... and at 12 weeks he had a terrible reaction to lepto. So never again on that. We finished with one more shot of DHPP at 16 weeks old, and then rabies we waited until over 6 months old. We did the one year booster of DHPP and rabies. Now he's done with DHPP for life. He did get a bordatella vaccine (up the nostril) once but he got kennel cough once anyways... so yeah won't be doing that again.


----------

